# Check out my new site!



## kidsngarden

www.capellasgarden.com

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kalne

It's very nice! I love the fonts you used and the color scheme.


----------



## Huminbird

Ohhh I am envious. It is beautiful and what I would love to have my website look like!


----------



## tmfinley

I don't have time to really look at it now but just the home page is really pretty. I agree with Becky I wish my site was that warm and inviting.Tiffany


----------



## mamatomany

It is very nice, but all throughout I get wierd codes and stuff...every page ? Wierd, like >EDIT<, wierd coding or something. Several places on each page? Your bombs look like yummy ice cream...making me wanna snack


----------



## kidsngarden

what browser are you using? What pages have that coding? I don't see it on firefox.


----------



## tmfinley

I don't have it on Firefox either. I don't understand your quote on the home page - "If soap could taste good, we'd make that too!" What do you mean, you do make soap?

Tiffany


----------



## kidsngarden

Huh! I never thought about it that way....Our tagline is "soap for the senses" we always say that if soap could taste good we'd make that too because our soap looks smells, and feels good, we are only missing one sense - taste! But now that you mention it, it does seem weird!

Maybe I need to rephrase it...

We can't say, "the only sense we are missing is good taste!" lol

I'll have to think on that...


----------



## kidsngarden

I add "way" to it. So now it reads, "If soap could taste good, we'd make it that way too!" I think I'm going to put a little bit of an explanation in smaller print above it so you understand more when you read it.


----------



## nappint

I love it! I can even navigate easily using my iphone. Nice job.


----------



## kidsngarden

OOOO! I'm glad you can use your iphone thus far. I haven't done everything yet to get it to work on mobile web. I did go check it out on IE and sure enough there is code everywhere! We'll be working on that!


----------



## hsmomof4

Wow, I really like it, and your soaps are beautiful. But yes, on IE there's code all over the place! I'm a grammar nazi, so keep that in mind, but "it's" means "it is"...it's not a possessive form of "it".


----------



## adillenal

Love the colors and the soap pictures are great. 

The tagline on the home page makes no sense to me.Soap and taste just don't go together. Plus code is distracyting but I know you are going to clean that up.


----------



## nightskyfarm

It looks great, is easy to work with, but does not mention shipping & handling on the front page or a separate page. I have discovered that folks want to know upfront what the charges are. My cart makes you login too before you use it and I didn't want to set up an account on your site just to see what the final costs for shipping were going to be. Love the pics and the colors, the font can be a bit overwhelming. I think it is the line "Welcome to our store" that interferes with the overall look. You could possibly delete that line altogether and retain the playful look of your site. Or just say "Online Store" and be done with it. Very well done. Jennifer


----------



## buckrun

I use FireFox and it was clean and easy. 
Pretty stuff! And everything sounds enticing and agree about the playful atmosphere.
Welcoming.
Hope it goes over great. 
Lee


----------



## jillig

I really like the fonts and colors! 
I would say though, you use Times New Roman for the descriptions of your soaps, and that doesn't match the rest of your scheme. I would say it should be whatever non-serif font you are using on the rest of the site.


----------



## kidsngarden

The fonts used for the name, etc would be a bad choice as they are hard to read in a paragraph form.

I generally am a grammar nazi too, so could you point out where it's and its are used wrong? I missed those. I'll find them, but if you have let me know.

Good feedback!


----------



## Tallabred

Nice site - I get the codes too - example on the bath bomb page

"All of our bath bombs are highly fragranced and ultra conditioning for the best light oil bath experience! Our Mega bombs weigh between 7.5-8 oz each! 

Directions: Drop into warm bath for fragrant fizzy fun! We highly recommend a good book for a long soak! (caution: tub may be slippery getting in an out - be careful!)

(sodium bicarbonate; cornstarch; citric acid; fragrance oil; sunflower and castor oils; fd&c color)"


----------



## kidsngarden

nightskyfarm said:


> It looks great, is easy to work with, but does not mention shipping & handling on the front page or a separate page. I have discovered that folks want to know upfront what the charges are. My cart makes you login too before you use it and I didn't want to set up an account on your site just to see what the final costs for shipping were going to be. Love the pics and the colors, the font can be a bit overwhelming. I think it is the line "Welcome to our store" that interferes with the overall look. You could possibly delete that line altogether and retain the playful look of your site. Or just say "Online Store" and be done with it. Very well done. Jennifer


I have a real time shipping cart so shipping is different from location to location. Can't quote upfront on that. I've played around with the home page so it is just slightly less busy.


----------



## hsmomof4

> so could you point out where it's and its are used wrong?


Looks like you found it already.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Much better! Maybe you could mention the real time, location to location shipping on your soap page at the top and mention that the customer can sign in for a grand total amount and not be obligated to purchase. Or throw out an average figure for shipping. I don't know, but buyers are turned off if they have to create an account to find out the cost of shipping. I know I don't like to do that. There must be a better way, Jennifer


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Your websites are always beautiful! Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden

Thank you!


----------

